# Stilbezeichnung / Gotik / Sturm und Drang



## sayah

Hola a todos:

Tengo un problema con el texto que estoy traduciendo. He encontrado de "Bezeichnung" significa "nombre" y "Stil" sería "estilo". ¿Significa entonces "Stilbezeichnung" el "nombre de este estilo"?

El texto es: "zu einer ehrenvollen Stilbezeichnung erst seit dem Sturm und Drang geworden (2. Hälfte 18. Jahrh.)"

Mi intento es: "un nombre para dicho estilo arquitectónico horroroso que en un primer momento se debía a las tormentas y a los anhelos (segunda mitad del siglo XVIII)"

Gracias a todos,

Sayah


----------



## Estopa

Hola Sayah:

Nos vemos antes de lo que esperábamos 

Pienso que la denominación "Sturm und Drang" es intraducible, ya que se trata de una corriente literaria. Yo la dejaría tal cual en letra cursiva (Quizá con una traducción entre paréntesis). 

Falta un poco de contexto para traducir "Stilbezeichnung", pero en principio pienso que estaría bien "nombre del estilo" o "denominación del estilo".

Saludos


----------



## sayah

Estopa said:


> Hola Sayah:
> 
> Nos vemos antes de lo que esperábamos
> 
> Pienso que la denominación "Sturm und Drang" es intraducible, ya que se trata de una corriente literaria. Yo la dejaría tal cual en letra cursiva (Quizá con una traducción entre paréntesis).
> 
> Falta un poco de contexto para traducir "Stilbezeichnung", pero en principio pienso que estaría bien "nombre del estilo" o "denominación del estilo".
> 
> Saludos


 
Lo sé, se me olvidó comentar que estaba describiendo el "estilo arquitectónico del gótico". Quizás eso sea de más ayuda a la hora de ver el original.

Gracias de nuevo, Estopa, me estás siendo de mucha ayuda.

Sayah


----------



## sayah

Hola de nuevo:

Me ha surgido una duda al respecto. El gótico es anterior al "Sturm und Drang" por lo que he podido averiguar, entonces no "se debía a" sino que "dio origen a" (es decir, que el gótico impulsó, de alguna forma el "Sturm und Drang"), ¿no?

Sayah


----------



## Estopa

Hola otra vez:

Por lo que he leído en otro hilo que has publicado, el término "gótico" se utilizaba originariamente en sentido peyorativo.

Lo que pone en el texto que has publicado aquí es que el término "gótico" no adquirió connotaciones positivas hasta la época del _Sturm und Drang (_segunda mitad del S XVIII), pero al menos aquí no se habla de que el estilo gótico haya influido en el Sturm und Drang.

.....

Saludos


----------



## sayah

Me he dado cuenta ahora más tarde, revisando la traducción. Había pensado en traducirlo como "honorable" u "honroso", pero el segundo adjetivo me parece un tanto extraño.

Sayah


----------



## Sidjanga

Respecto del término _Sturm und Drang_ en castellano, en el correspondiente artículo de la Wikipedia lo dejan efectivamente tal cual, pero entre paréntesis lo traducen como _tormenta e ímpetu._
....


----------



## sayah

Sigianga said:


> Respecto del término _Sturm und Drang_ en castellano, en el correspondiente artículo de la Wikipedia lo dejan efectivamente tal cual, pero entre paréntesis lo traducen como _tormenta e ímpetu._


 
Gracias. Al final había optado por esa opción. Dejar el término en alemán en cursiva y "explicarlo" traduciéndolo al español.

Gracias de nuevo.

Sayah


----------

